# Zerbrochene Schrift?



## Soulrender (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Ich versuche gerade als Bildschirmhintergrund und Logo ein Wort auf schwarzem hintergrund so aussehen zu lassen, wie als wäre die Schrift auf den Boden gefallen und daraufhin in mehrere Teile zersprungen, man soll das Wort aber noch erkennen können. Wie bekommt man so etwas hin? Danke im Vorraus!

MfG Soulrender


----------



## zirag (15. Mai 2005)

Hi

raster die Schrift , und dann mit dem PoligonAuswahlwerkzeug die Stück für Stück maskieren und ein bisschen weg bewegen ev. noch einen kleinen 3D Effekt drauf 

Wenn du nur Risse willst , such dir passende Brushes 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Soulrender (15. Mai 2005)

Danke erstmal! Aber gibts da keine einfachere Möglichkeit?


----------



## zirag (15. Mai 2005)

Was ist denn daran schwer 
Ich weiss ja nicht in wie weit du dich mit PS auskennst, aber einen Button mit "Lies meine Gedanken und mach" gibt es nicht ;-]

Wenn du Probleme damit hast, kannst du ja nochmal nachfragen  Beschreib einfach wobei du genau das Problem hast und häng ev. ein Beispiel an , wie es aussehen soll ( falls du das irgendwo gesehen hast ) 


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Soulrender (16. Mai 2005)

Das hab ich natürlich nicht gemeint, aber vielleicht hätte es ja einen Filter geben können, der sowas macht.


----------

